# Graphen zeichnen lassen



## kirve (19. Jun 2008)

Hallo leute, ich habe eine frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Und zwar muss ich ein programm in java schreiben wo man als benutzer funktionen eingeben kann woraufhin,
der das als graph darstellt. 
Es könnte auch gehen wenn die funktionen fest einprogrammiert sind.
Ich hab bis zu den achsen programmiert aber weiter weiss ich nich tmehr.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich alles noch und wie , machen muss. Brauche sozusagen einen "wegweiser", weil ich absolut keine ahnung habe.

Das wär mein code:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.font.*;
import java.awt.geom.*;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Polynom extends Frame implements ActionListener
{

  			public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e )
  			{
  				String beschriftung = e.getActionCommand();
  				if( beschriftung.equals( "Beenden" ))
				System.exit(0);
  				if( beschriftung.equals( "Start" ))
  				{
  					System.out.println("Bin hier");
  					DrawingPanel p = new DrawingPanel();
  					p.setPreferredSize(getSize());
  					grafik.add(p);
  					grafik.validate();
  					p.repaint();	
  				}
  			}
  		
	
	Panel grafik = new Panel();

	public Polynom()
	{
		
		super("Polynom aus 5");
		resize( Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize() ); 
		setResizable( false );
  		
  		setLocationRelativeTo(null); //Platziert das Fenster mittig
  					 		
  		setMenuBar(this.MeinMenü ());
  		setUndecorated(true);
  		
  		add(grafik);	
	 		
  		setVisible( true );
	}
	

		 class DrawingPanel extends Panel
  		 {
   			public void paint(Graphics grafik)
    		{

			grafik.drawLine(0,350, 10000, 350);	
			grafik.drawLine(500,900, 500, -350);
			grafik.drawLine(100,330, 100, 370);	
						  //y1 ,x1, y2 ,x2
			grafik.drawLine(200,330, 200, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(300,330, 300, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(400,330, 400, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(600,330, 600, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(700,330, 700, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(800,330, 800, 370);	
			grafik.drawLine(900,330, 900, 370);	

			
		/*	grafik.setColor(Color.RED);
			grafik.drawOval(95,240,10,10);
			grafik.fillOval(95,240,10,10);
			
			sleep pause = new sleep();
  			pause.sleep(2500);
			
			grafik.setColor(Color.RED);
			grafik.drawOval(96,241,10,10);
			grafik.fillOval(96,241,10,10);*/
 
    		}
  		 }
	
	
	class sleep
  	{
  		public void sleep(int zeit)
  		{
  			try{Thread.sleep(zeit);}
  			catch(InterruptedException e){}
  		}
  		
  	}
	
	
  	  protected MenuBar MeinMenü () 
  	  {
  	  	

  	  	
  	  	
    	 // Menüleiste2 anlegen
   		 MenuBar menueLeiste = new MenuBar ();

   		 
   		 
   		 // Die Menüs anlegen
   		 //1
   		 Menu Datei = new Menu ("Datei");

   		 
   		 
   		 // Menüeinträge anlegen
   		 //1
   		 MenuItem Start = new MenuItem ("Start");
   		 //2
   		 MenuItem Beenden = new MenuItem ("Beenden");
	
   		 // Die Einträge dem Menü hinzufügen 
   		 //1
   		 Datei.add (Start);
   		 //2
   		 Datei.add (Beenden);
   		 
   		  // Das Menü der Leiste hinzufügen
   		  //1
  		  menueLeiste.add(Datei);

  		  
  		  
  		  //Menü Punkten etwas zu weisen
  		  
  		  Start.addActionListener(this);  		  
  		  Beenden.addActionListener(this);

	
	return menueLeiste;
	
	}
	
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		new Polynom();

	}
}
```


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? Ich bracuhe wirklich dringend hilfe.


----------



## Gast (19. Jun 2008)

Musst du das Zeichnen des Graphen selbst programmieren? Ansonsten empfehle ich dir JGraph, Prefuse, JUNG, Visual Library und Konsorten.


----------

